# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Mbiemri pas marteses.

## Silvik

Un them qe femra ka te drejten e vet per te zgjedhe mbiemrin e vet apo te burrit...ju si mendoni???

----------


## majla

Sigurisht qe e ka kete te drejte. Une per vete do mbaja mbiemrin tim...

----------


## Silvik

> Sigurisht qe e ka kete te drejte. Une per vete do mbaja mbiemrin tim...


Edhe un po ashtu mendoj....i dashuri im ka ide komplet ndryshe....ahhh sa me acaron  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## aMLe

> Un them qe femra ka te drejten e vet per te zgjedhe mbiemrin e vet apo te burrit...ju si mendoni???


*Do e mbaja mbiemrin tim nese para martese kam bere karriere,dhe njihem me ate emer e mbiemer.Nese jo,per mua ska problem qe marr mbiemrin e burrit.
Kjo eshte ne baze te preferencave.Nuk je e detyruar te marresh mbiemrin e burrit.Ligji te lejon te zgjedhesh.*

----------


## mendimi

Sipas ligjit pra ka te drejte te mbajte vajza mbiemrin e vet, dhe gjithashtu nuk duhet bere presion per ndryshim, POR nese nuk eshte ndonje person me karrier te madhe qe do ti bente shume problem, me mire eshte te merr mbiemrin e burrit. Kjo per shume aspekte qofte te regjistrimit te femijeve apo cdo regjistri te me vonshem eshte me lehte nese eshte vetem 1 mbiemer.

----------


## -BATO-

Unë mendoj se vajzat që nuk duan të marrin mbiemrin e burrit, nuk e marrin sepse duan të jenë burra vetë.

Përderisa ligji i sotëm i lejon vajzat  të  ndërrojnë edhe seksin, dmth të adoptojnë organ seksual mashkullor, ato duhet ta shfrytëzojnë edhe këtë rast.

----------


## samuel69

te maj ke te doje mbiemer te vetin apo timin .un sjam kundra  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Jo mo tani duhet dhe te vendosin femrat te bejn sex me burrat e tyre apo jo. 

Si shume liri po marrin keto femrat si duket ju ka hip vetja ne qef mduket  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## -BATO-

> Jo mo tani duhet dhe te vendosin femrat te bejn sex me burrat e tyre apo jo.
> 
> Si shume liri po marrin keto femrat si duket ju ka hip vetja ne qef mduket


 
Ato sot e kanë atë të drejtë. Nëse guxon të bësh seks me gruan pa dëshirën e saj, ligji të dënon.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Ato sot e kanë atë të drejtë. Nëse guxon të bësh seks me gruan pa dëshirën e saj, ligji të dënon.


Plako nuk quhet sex ajo quhet perdhunim  :ngerdheshje: 

Femra eshte ceshte ka ca ka ato te drejtat e saja jan ca gjera si puna kesaj e mbiemrit qe per mua seshte aspak qe femra duhet te zgjedh vet ke te mbaj. Nqs ajo smban mbiemrin tim nuk mund ta quaj grun time

----------


## prishtinase

*mund te ruaj mbiemrin e vet ti shtoi edhe te burrit mbrapa (ashtu bera une*

----------


## Apollyon

Nese nje femer ka qene person VIP para se te martohej, edhe bota e njeh me ate mbiemer, atehere ka te drejte edhe te mbaje mbiemrin e vet, por edhe ne te tilla raste ka patur femra qe kan ndryshuar mbiemrin, mjafton te shohesh Victoria Beckham. 

Mendoj qe femra duhet te marre mbiemrin e burrit, kshu ka qene si tradite edhe si rregull, pastaj se me ca ideshe na dilni ju femrat e 2009 eshte tjeter gje, *po sic tha edhe drague, nese doni mbiemrin tuaj, rrini te mami atehere*!

----------


## Marya

po sikur edhe burri te mbaje mbiemrin e gruas, keshtu do jemi te barabarte :buzeqeshje:

----------


## daniel00

Po marteses i ka dale moda tani , femrat moderne kane bashkjetesen .

----------


## majla

Pse doni t'i privatozoni grate xhanem...
Por kut te ndahet nga ty c'te beje ajo prape te mbiemri i vet e keshtu me rradhe...
Secili ka nje emer dhe nje mbiemer. Ate te mbaje derisa te vdese..

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Pse doni t'i privatozoni grate xhanem...
> Por kut te ndahet nga ty c'te beje ajo prape te mbiemri i vet e keshtu me rradhe...
> Secili ka nje emer dhe nje mbiemer. Ate te mbaje derisa te vdese..


Po patet keto mendje ju femrat normale do prishen martesat. 

Jan ca rregulla ne jete qe nqs nuk i ndjek deshton totalisht. Ata qe i kan vendos keto rregulla si kan vendos kote prandaj eshte me mire qe mos ti ndryshojm se skan sjell ndonje gje te keqe deri me sot

----------


## majla

Ato jane ca rregulla qe jane vendosur ne nje kohe kur ishin burrat ata qe vendosnin.Tani ne shesh kane dale dhe grate. Rrjedhimisht  do behen dhe ca ndryshime..
Mendoj se nje njeri e do njesoj dhe pse nuk e ka mbiemrin tend. Mendo qe jeni akoma te dashuruar..

----------


## Klevi

Ajo varet nga te dy , por si te drejt e ka  :shkelje syri:

----------


## -BATO-

> *Por kur te ndahet nga ty c'te beje ajo prape te mbiemri i vet e keshtu me rradhe...*
>  .


Po të niset me mendimin që do ndahet, atëherë më mirë mos të martohet. Le të rrijë në bashkëjetesë me burra të ndryshëm.

----------


## Elonaa

Mund ti mbaj te dy bashke .s'ka problem  :Lulja3: 

Besoj kurioz jane djemt per kto lloj pergjigjesh si egoista qe jan. :djall i fshehur:

----------

